# can anyone help me find a store to buy pork bellies in northwest houston please



## jake64

i am having trouble finding pork bellies in northwest houston can anyone tell me a store that sells fresh medium to thick pork bellies for making bacon.? and this is the dry rub i was told to use 2 cups kosher salt 1.5 cups brown sugar and 3/4 cup of pure maple syrup. i am new to making bacon and want to know if this will work please give me some advise any and all is welcome ....thank you


----------



## smoking b

I can't tell you where to get bellies but I can tell you that the bellies will not be cured using just salt, pepper & maple syrup. Check out this thread

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way

That will be a very easy way for you to start making bacon. You don't have to weigh anything & a LOT of people use this method to make great bacon. Lots of good info there for you


----------



## dandl93

I would check out a Mexican meat market.When I was in the USA my wife liked to cook with pork belly in some of her Colombian dishes.The Mexican meat markets was my go to and you should not have a proplem finding one in Houston.

Dan


----------



## jake64

thank you


----------



## forktender

Ask for vientre de cerdo .


----------



## foamheart

Houston did have a slaughter house ........ out by where the farmers market was. If you can't find them, these folks might help you, they don't do pork but should be able to assist you.

7206 McHard Rd Houston TX 77053 | (281) 437-2600

There is also a for real professional butcher/meat processor in Conroe. On N 75, seems like it was across the street from auto zone. Its like a small little grocery store with a butcher in the back, does deer processing. Guy seriously made the best Jerky I ever ate!  But 15 years ago, it was 14.00/lb then...LOL

If you are that far north of Houston, stop and check it out. Nearly everything is custom cut, I bought all my chili meat from him when I was living there.


----------



## jake64

thank you


----------



## unclejhim

HEB must have them?? whole foods


----------



## n61870

The Hong Kong market on Veterans Memorial is where I usually go.  They used to always have trimmed bellies in cryovac right around $3/lb.  I haven't seen the cryovac bellies for a few months but they have smaller portions in the case $3-4/lb.  If they happen to be out just check all the Asian markets on Veterans.  If you're on the West side, the Hong Kong market on Bellaire has trimmed smaller belly portions, Ive never seen the larger cryo packaged bellies there though.  Some of the Mexican meat markets have them too but usually they have them trimmed weird or they want you to buy the entire belly which isn't worth it to me, especially since you can get a smaller portioned for about the same price.


----------

